# 24/7 oss



## shawntimothyjames (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't see a thread here on the 24/7 OSS so I decided to post one. I baught one a little over a year ago and I like it. It is the .45 version and holds 12 rounds in the double stack magazine. Hundreds of rounds through it with little problems. Occasionaly cheap ammo will hang in the magazine. I have read elswhere that when they were first shipped some of the mags had issues and taurus will replace them for free butt so far no problems with decent ammo so I haven't bothered. All in all a great handgun. I was wondering if anyone has run across an extended barrel possibly threaded or ported. It is already 5.25" but anything to help with recoil would be nice.


----------



## paracutin (Jun 8, 2010)

I have the 24/7 OSS in .40. It is almost one year old. I really liked it despite the lack of accessories early on. Fits my hand well and shoots well. That's where the love story ends. It went back to Taurus in Feb because the barrel and slide were making contact at the front edge of the ejection port. It was so bad that the gun would not return to battery. After a sever week vacation in Florida it finally came home. Taurus replaced the slide assembly, barrel and recoil spring. Essentially, the entire top half of the gun is new. With the exception of scratches/machining marks on the polished breech end of the barrel everything looked good. My first 30 rounds were pretty good. I was only shooting at 10 yards because I knew the sights would need adjusted. I was grouping very well just a hair low and to the left. Overall, I am happy. Just need to adjust the sights a bit. I reload both mags and start on my next 30 rounds. I am all over the paper in the first 15. I figure it's just me so I keep plugging along thru the next mag. After I finished, I disassembled the gun to inspect the parts that were replaced. To my disbelief, the exact same thing was happening again. The slide and barrel were smacking into each other at the front of the polished breech section of the barrel and the front edge of the ejection port on the slide. i will attach pics once I figure out how.
As of yesterday, it is on it's way back to Florida for yet another vacation. This stinks!

I also have a model 66 6" .357 that has been back for repair but I won't get into that in this forum.

I am learning the hard way why Taurus are so inexpensive and why they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## 10THAmendment (Jul 13, 2010)

Really? I have had a 24/7 OSS for over a year now and I've had zero problems. I've put over 1000 rounds through it without a single misfeed. 
As a matter of fact, HANDGUN magazine put a 24/7 OSS through a prety severe test and it passed with flying colors. I don't know what happened with your pistol, but mine works perfect.

Check out the review for yourself: The Taurus Trials | Reviews


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The gun is interesting and actually looks pretty nice. But it is a Taurus. I am slowly saving links to all the horror stories I see about Taurus because it's just ridiculous what some people have to go though with that company..


----------



## TheShootest (Aug 31, 2010)

I have 3 oss's. 9mm, 40, and 45. I have about 300 rds thru the newest one, (45 ) and 500+ thru the other 2. I can't say I have had any problems whatsoever with any of them. I also have a PT-145 ( very acccurate for such a short barrel) , and and a PT-845. I reload all my own ammo ( except for selfdefence loads ) and so far.. all have preformed flawlessly. Just my 2cents worth.


----------

